

The Witch of Agnesi - infinity
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witch_of_Agnesi

======
winestock
I read, some years ago, that Maria Agnesi is up for beatification. This is the
first step in the process to becoming canonized a saint. I even saw an address
in Italy to which one could write in order to get more information. Can't find
it now.

